# Garage space to rent - Easton



## Kevicious (May 19, 2008)

I am going to have a garage as from next month (a rare commodity in Easton), and am looking to rent out some space to help cover my costs. 

Not enough space for a car I'm afraid, but would suit motorbike / scooter / smaller stuff that needs to be secured.

Garage is very secure - brick with metal flip-over door.

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## nogojones (May 19, 2008)

Has it got lecky and water?  Can we grow skunk in it and blame you if we get caught?


----------



## Kevicious (May 19, 2008)

nogojones said:


> Has it got lecky and water?  Can we grow skunk in it and blame you if we get caught?



No animal experiments. Absolutely not.


----------



## hermitical (May 20, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> Not enough space for a car I'm afraid, but would suit smaller stuff that needs to be secured.


----------



## Kevicious (May 21, 2008)

hermitical said:


>






No human experiments either.


----------



## hermitical (May 21, 2008)

Justin told me otherwise.... alles klar


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2008)

When someone advertises a gig on here they're usually expected to offer a few free entries for Urbanites.

I'm not sure what the procedure should be with a garage


----------



## hermitical (May 21, 2008)

a free oil change and pit inspection?


----------



## fogbat (May 21, 2008)

I've no idea what those are, but they sound unpleasant


----------



## hermitical (May 22, 2008)

don't worry I'm sure Kevicious likes to get greased up


----------



## Kevicious (May 23, 2008)

There's a HIDDEN ENTRANCE

you can ENTER VIA THE BACK DOOR

and I will give a GOOD SERVICING

etc


----------



## hermitical (May 24, 2008)

I'm confused now, are you using innuendo or euphemisms?

Does your missus know you're planning to use the garage as a clandestine venue for greasy man love?


----------

